# Possible Adoption



## cowgirlteach (Mar 17, 2012)

:help:

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Denver, CO | Anja This is the link to a dog that I have been in contact with a rescue about adopting. Is there anything I would need to know when I go visit? 

Should I bring my other dog to meet her? Do I need to ask anything in particular? I'm very anxious and nervous about this process and would appreciate some guidance.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

She is a pretty girl I would call and find out if you can bring any pets you have to meet her, in fact I would be real hesitant to adopt if they don't allow it.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Also:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...79845-introducing-rescued-pup-large-pack.html


----------



## cowgirlteach (Mar 17, 2012)

Should I have not posted 2 different threads? If I wasn't I'm sorry...I just tried putting the questions in the right place.:blush:


----------

